# Yet another killer day! Milks, sodas, and more suprises!!



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 31, 2020)

Another fantastic day at my 1890s-1950s spots!!!!
Here are the finds!






Left to right:
Base embossed lightning jar w/ ground lip, Base embossed art deco soda: Mattheiu Beverages Taftville, CT , LaFrance Bev. Co. / 7 fl oz / Central Village, / Conn., Silver Spring Farm / Pure Milk and Cream / Manchester, VT. (Odd find here in CT!!!), BIM Cliquot Club (deep SCA!!!), J. Scarpace / Bottling Works/ 52 Olive St. / New Haven, Conn. / This bottle not to be sold. , and a Pequot Beverages New London, Conn.





Left to right:
Pond's Extract, Liquid Stove Polish / Manufactured by / J.L. Prescott Co. / New York, A. T. & T. Co. Insulator, Belmont Labs inc. Mazon Philla, PA., Zanol, S.S. Lamb (Mystic, CT milk!), and two W.B. Caldwells bottles.





Top left to right:
Yale brass padlock, Pharmacy with original label still intact inside! (From Stonington see below!), Milk Glass creamer!, ground lip bottle, toy delivery truck, 3 more N.Y.S.H. Pharmacy Rochester, NY bottles!, a small vial, and some marbles!

Crier N.Y.S.H. Pharmacy in yellow!!!!




Unbelievable find! Original label still intact inside! Francis J. Connors Registered Pharmacist / Main Street / Stonington, Conn. Dr. Gr(???) / (???) Tablet before (???) And at Bedtime.




Closer shots:










Overall another killer day!!! Can't wait to see what else I'll find when I return to these spots!

Thanks for looking,
            PlaneDiggerCam


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 31, 2020)

Nice finds, I guess I got slow Internet, pics were so big took a couple of minutes for me to see them. Here's a pic I resized, Cropped & renamed. may download easier, faster for some. LEON.

p.s. click onto pic to supersize.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 31, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Nice finds, I guess I got slow Internet, pics were so big took a couple of minutes for me to see them. Here's a pic I resized, Cropped & renamed. may download easier, faster for some. LEON.
> 
> p.s. click onto pic to supersize.
> View attachment 213808


Hopefully all will be visible...


----------



## martyfoley (Nov 1, 2020)

Nice finds! Like that little pharmacy in yellow! Good luck in the future!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 1, 2020)

Nice finds!  Shame the New York bottle is broken, it has great colour.  I love the amethyst Cliquot Club, that's a pretty deep shade for a dug bottle!


----------



## RCO (Nov 2, 2020)

does seem like a long way for a Vermont milk jug to travel , but I guess that did happen back then 

the green car has a neat vintage look to it , can tell its one of the older models


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 2, 2020)

Really hope there is another one of these. This particular N.Y.S.H. Pharmacy Rochester, NY has a color that is like a deep yellow citron!


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 2, 2020)

RCO said:


> does seem like a long way for a Vermont milk jug to travel , but I guess that did happen back then
> 
> the green car has a neat vintage look to it , can tell its one of the older models


Yeah, the car has part of thd odd white rubber tires


----------



## Bohdan (Nov 4, 2020)

Too big for me too.


PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Another fantastic day at my 1890s-1950s spots!!!!
> Here are the finds!
> 
> View attachment 213798
> ...


----------



## islamoradamark (Nov 5, 2020)

Nice variety of bottles and that truck is really cool


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 5, 2020)

Bohdan said:


> Too big for me too.


Just be patient I guess. If they don't come through, I can resize them all.


----------

